# shanty heaters



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

what do you folks use out there for heat in the shanty ?

anyone use one of these ? how well does it work for you ?
http://sharky-fourbees.blogspot.com/2010/09/coleman-catalytic-heater-model-512.html


----------



## CrankYanker (Aug 20, 2011)

Anything is better than nothin! I like the buddy heaters for the portable. In a permanent shack I will only run a vented unit. I like the Nu-Way stoves. Work great, tough, and last forever.


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

the smallest Buddy heater they make that they just came out with last year. Only has ignite button and off button, no temp. adjustment. Works great and a tank of propane lasts a long time.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grouse25 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr heater, the one that screws into a 20 pound tank. Fish the bay and fish a lot. I like it hot in the shanty with no jacket on lol. And I like being able to fish for a couple weeks between worrying about more propane.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I use one of the stand up colman heaters in a portable and good old wood in the permy .

I like it without the jacket on too .


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I use a mr buddy heater in a frabil headquarters shante and it works great


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I use 20lb tank n hose n colman duel use burner in the port, and wood burner in the permy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

mr. buddy heater


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

grouse25 said:


> Mr heater, the one that screws into a 20 pound tank. Fish the bay and fish a lot. I like it hot in the shanty with no jacket on lol. And I like being able to fish for a couple weeks between worrying about more propane.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


x2 i like to enjoy my time 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

buddy heater


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Buddy

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mquigley69 (Oct 10, 2009)

x3 Mr Heater, nothing like fishing through a hole in the ice with a short sleeve shirt on while it 15* outside.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep. Mr. Buddy is the way too go! Safe as it gets. The smaller version is all that's needed. Also, Cabelas sells a 5lb propane tank that is perfect or Ice Fishing. Hooks up with the hose adapter.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

If you can find one a coleman focus 5 is a great little heater.... I have 2.5 of them the .5 is a parts heater....


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Little buddy Mr Heater for me. I usually run it on low to save on propane. I just need enough heat to for my hands to be warm.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> If you can find one a coleman focus 5 is a great little heater.... I have 2.5 of them the .5 is a parts heater....


I had one until the element burned out, still got $20 for it on ebay!

For inside the shanty Ill use a Coleman lantern (fuel or propane) and if additional BTU's are needed I like my Coleman 502 Sportster stove with the drum heater accessory or my Mr. Heater Cooker (*see both below) . I've got a Mr. Buddy Heater but am afraid I'm going to break the porcelain burner bouncing it around inside the shanty tub while pulling it behind the snowmobile. I sometimes take a 20 pounder with a Tank Top Buddy Heater attached, although its way too big for inside my two man flip shanty but it works great outside acting as a social gathering spot to warm hands and shoot the bull while tip-up fishing.


----------



## Fishinnutt6886 (Dec 27, 2012)

Big Buddy Heater!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I use my 4 mantle lantern. More than enough heat in the 2man Viking shanty I have. I use something similar to what Burksee posted to cover the bright light. The holes in the steel bucket still allow enough light through to see what I need to see and also serves as a cook top for soups etc. Speaking of which, I need to break out the gear and check for maintenance...not too worried, been in a tree stand with a tag yet to fill..lol


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I've found that Colman fuel lanterns put out more heat then propane lanterns do most of the time i just use the lantern that puts out enough heat if need more i use a buddy heater


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

Small Mr. Buddy and a Coleman lantern in a 2-man Frabil right at sunset when the crappie are swimmin' thru the hole 2" below the ice---NEVER been cold....Yet---GAWD I LOVE ICEFISHIN'C'MON ICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

big buddy heater, with hose/20lb tank. run on low, it will last me 2 ice seasons AND 1 1/2 deer seasons.


----------



## Ducks and Bucks (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr Heater Base Camp. Use in a Clam Summit.....nice unit!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll throw in another for the Mr. Heater on the stand. Don't take up much room with a 1lb. tank. You can refill 1lbers. cheap, and 9 of them fit perfect in a milk crate and one on the heater for 10lbs. of fuel. Milk crate fits perfect in the 2 man rover 2.0. Used to do the hose and 20lb. outside, but switched out to the small tanks. One thing is, make sure to keep the next tank to change out somewhere that it can warm up before changing. Will prevent the propane from leaking and squirting all over


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

I use a coleman dual fuel packbackers stove. It is very small in size but puts a lot of heat out. I don't burn anything in it but coleman fuel (if you use unleaded pump gas it stinks) I will never use anything else unless they stop making these. They are similar to the old coleman cataletic heaters. I assume they would be similar to the smaller packpackers that i use.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

djvan said:


> I use a coleman dual fuel packbackers stove. It is very small in size but puts a lot of heat out. I don't burn anything in it but coleman fuel (if you use unleaded pump gas it stinks) I will never use anything else unless they stop making these. They are similar to the old coleman cataletic heaters. I assume they would be similar to the smaller packpackers that i use.


How much heat (btu's) do they put out? Thought of using one also when I get a one man. Thanks.


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

i heat a 6x6 permanent at times. it is insulated with one inch of blue foam thought. i heat my one and two man portables with no problems. last year i heated a smelt shanty about 8x8 uninsulated 15 degrees outside while it wasn't toasty warm inside we fished in relative comfort. i started using these heaters when i developed an allergic reaction to unvented propane heaters


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks, any particular model? Or is there only one they make? Looking at lightening the load some in future. Also, what kind of time do you get out of a full tank?. Thanks again.


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't think there are different models. I haven't relly kept track but I would say about 6 hours. I hardly ever use it on high for very long.


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Big buddy heater with 20 lb tank. I can fish in t-shirt for days on end.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

djvan said:


> I use a coleman dual fuel packbackers stove. It is very small in size but puts a lot of heat out. I don't burn anything in it but coleman fuel (if you use unleaded pump gas it stinks) I will never use anything else unless they stop making these. They are similar to the old coleman cataletic heaters. I assume they would be similar to the smaller packpackers that i use.


I picked up one of those old coleman catalytic heaters this year, 1960s vintage, brand new in the box.


----------



## short stick (Feb 4, 2009)

I use a Mr Heater that is mounted to 5lb or 20lb tank. I to like it warm and with the 3 settings you should find your comfort zone. Now when Im deer hunting I like the buddy heaters...


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-1-Burner-Sporter-Liquid-Stove/dp/B0009PUQAU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357052645&sr=8-1&keywords=coleman+heater+coleman+fuel"]Amazon.com: Coleman 1-Burner Dual Fuel Sporter II Liquid Fuel Stove: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51NHVYDHM7L[/ame]


This is like the one that I use.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

djvan said:


> Amazon.com: Coleman 1-Burner Dual Fuel Sporter II Liquid Fuel Stove: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> 
> This is like the one that I use.


Thanks, that's the one I was looking at. Might checking them out today. Just don't know how long it will heat a 2 man flip over. Hate to have to refill gas out on ice. Gotta lighten the load for easier pulling.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Mr heater


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Mr. Heater Base camp..


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Burksee said:


> I had one until the element burned out, still got $20 for it on ebay!
> 
> For inside the shanty Ill use a Coleman lantern (fuel or propane) and if additional BTU's are needed I like my Coleman 502 Sportster stove with the drum heater accessory or my Mr. Heater Cooker (*see both below) . I've got a Mr. Buddy Heater but am afraid I'm going to break the porcelain burner bouncing it around inside the shanty tub while pulling it behind the snowmobile. I sometimes take a 20 pounder with a Tank Top Buddy Heater attached, although its way too big for inside my two man flip shanty but it works great outside acting as a social gathering spot to warm hands and shoot the bull while tip-up fishing.



here is my old one action I used this past weekend.. its a bit peat up and the glow bulb is starting to go but still heats the 2man fish trap good...


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Ralph Smith said:


> Thanks, that's the one I was looking at. Might checking them out today. Just don't know how long it will heat a 2 man flip over. Hate to have to refill gas out on ice. Gotta lighten the load for easier pulling.


Ralph here's one on ebay...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coleman-Sto...433?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2326a7ebc1


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Thanks, that's the one I was looking at. Might checking them out today. Just don't know how long it will heat a 2 man flip over. Hate to have to refill gas out on ice. Gotta lighten the load for easier pulling.


Hey Ralph, I've got two of these (Coleman 502 with a Coleman Heat Drum) and it'll go several hours heating my Clam Guide without refueling. I usually carry an old seafoam can with fuel if needed. If your interested I could send you one as a down payment on the dog sled?


----------



## djvan (Jan 10, 2006)

I carry an old dishsoap bottle full of white gas. The small pop up tip makes for an easy top off in not so great of conditions. I was concerned of the gas softening the plastic bottle but so far so good. i do replace the bottle every year though.


----------



## dachief (Feb 20, 2010)

Mr. Heater Big Buddy. Heater, long hose & 20lber left in the storage box on the rear of my quad.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dbdoud (Jan 7, 2013)

Love the Mr. heater with a 10lb tank.


----------



## johnthefisherman (Dec 20, 2010)

As said prior to me mr buddy heater love it and don't kill ya


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

